# Anyway to restore pictures on photobucket?



## TekGino (Jun 6, 2010)

I messed up big time! I tried to delete 1 picture
from my photobucket album, and accidentally
check "tag all!" :angry1: Anyway, I'll get them uploaded
again as soon as I can.


----------

